# TL's and Guides Needed on Platte



## citywild (Jun 14, 2010)

cityWILD is looking for a few on-call guides and trip leaders to work with us on the Platte through the remainder of the season. Trips available as soon as Monday. Call Jes at 720-515-0591 if interested. Full job description attached. 

Pay Scale:
1st year guide - $60 full day………………………….…$30 half day
2nd year guide - $65 full day……………………………$32.50 half day
3rd year guide - $70 full day……………………………$35 half day
4th year guide - $75 full day……………………………$37.50 half day
5th year guide - $80 full day……………………………$40 half day
6th year guide - $85 full day……………………………$42.50 half day
7th year guide - $90 full day……………………………$45 half day
8th year guide - $95 full day……………………………$47.50 half day
9th year guide - $100 full day………………………….$50 half day
10th year guide - $105 full day………………………..$52.50 half day

*Trip Leaders receive $10 bonus for a full day……$5 per half day
Guides are paid $10 for being bumped from a half day trip and $20 for being bumped from a full day trip.
A 10% commission is paid on any new business that employees bring to cityWILD.


----------

